# What should I mod to feed the Paragon(KOT) 18v directly?



## Ariel (Nov 19, 2021)

Since the Paragon goes from 9v to 18v internally, what should I change to feed it 18v directly? I have a spare 18v outlet in my power brick I'd like to put in use. Also, I read the modern King of Tone can run ''up to'' 18v, so, if needed, after the mod, I could simply run it in 9v as well?


----------



## nickquack (Nov 19, 2021)

Ariel said:


> Since the Paragon goes from 9v to 18v internally, what should I change to feed it 18v directly? I have a spare 18v outlet in my power brick I'd like to put in use. Also, I read the modern King of Tone can run ''up to'' 18v, so, if needed, after the mod, I could simply run it in 9v as well?


The most important thing would be to check the voltage tolerance of your components, especially capacitors and ICs! Make sure they can handle 18v, preferably something higher like 25v.


----------



## JamieJ (Nov 19, 2021)

Lots of people have done this before on here -




__





						Another Paragon
					

I've been meaning to try this for a while, so I finally got around to it: another Paragon build, this time without the charge pump and using carbon comp resistors in the signal path like the original. I had some of those Panasonic film caps at hand, so I threw those in there too. 1S1588 and...




					forum.pedalpcb.com
				








						Paragon
					

I have completed my paragon build, sounds really great. It's just a backup for my analogman k.o.t. v4. I've compared it to my original one and can't hear any difference ... I can't believe it!




					forum.pedalpcb.com
				







__





						Paragon (KoT)
					

There are four toggle switches on case (instead of DIP s/w on PCB). Using carbon film resistors and carbon composition resistors like an original KoT.  MSPA18 transistor's emitter-base was used for MA856 diode and it sounds really good !  I don't need 18V so charge pump IC isn't on PCB.




					forum.pedalpcb.com
				




There are a few different options but they are all described on the forum.


----------



## Ariel (Nov 19, 2021)

nickquack said:


> The most important thing would be to check the voltage tolerance of your components, especially capacitors and ICs! Make sure they can handle 18v, preferably something higher like 25v.


I believe the recommended parts are already supposed to handle >25v. However, I will keep it in mind anyways, thanks.


----------



## Ariel (Nov 19, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> Lots of people have done this before on here -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They describe how to remove the jump to 18v to run the circuity at 9v. If i was to feed it 18v, wouldn't it be a different approach?


----------



## caiofilipini (Nov 19, 2021)

Ariel said:


> They describe how to remove the jump to 18v to run the circuity at 9v. If i was to feed it 18v, wouldn't it be a different approach?


Same approach, then you can feed it 18V, so long as your electrolytic caps are rated 25V or (preferably) higher.


----------



## Ariel (Nov 19, 2021)

caiofilipini said:


> Same approach, then you can feed it 18V, so long as your electrolytic caps are rated 25V or (preferably) higher.


Oh, thanks. Got it!


----------

